# 20680 denied



## coders_rock! (Aug 26, 2011)

can you bill 27130 & 20680 together?


----------



## btadlock1 (Aug 26, 2011)

coders_rock! said:


> can you bill 27130 & 20680 together?



http://www.cms.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/NCCIEP/list.asp

It's an NCCI Column I /Column II edit - 20680 bundles into 27130. If they're truly 2 separate procedures, add a 59 modifier to 20680 to override the edit.


----------



## nyyankees (Aug 26, 2011)

coders_rock! said:


> can you bill 27130 & 20680 together?



I will bill it only if it's from a separate incision as this is usually a part of the primary procedure anyway..


----------



## btadlock1 (Aug 26, 2011)

coders_rock! said:


> can you bill 27130 & 20680 together?



You should see this article - I think it's relevant to what you're coding...

http://www.supercoder.com/articles/...leaks-by-coding-properly-for-hip-conversions/


----------

